# Any review on Soundmagic ES19S   vs Piston 3   vs Cx 180 II Street ....



## AKRICK (Sep 22, 2015)

Any review on Soundmagic ES19S   vs Piston 3   vs Cx 180 II Street vs Kz ATE vs Ed9 ....?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Oct 11, 2015)

the only reason one would buy the cx 180 would be cause of the warranty , i changed my headphone 11 times in 1.3 years no questions asked.

- - - Updated - - -

you should really look at the Beyerdynamic DTX 102 iE , inci suggested me these way back and i wasn't dissapointed one bit. Problem is the beyer logo fades away in a while and these are fragile. If you want a rough all purpose headphone go for the 180 , their warranty is godly at the cost of sound quality absolutely shitty , if you want a better sounding headphone , definitely go for the 102's


----------

